# ارجو المساعدة فى برنامج vizard



## مهندس مصر (11 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

كنت اريد المساعدة فى برنامج 
vizard
محتاج كراك له

البرنامج يستخدم فى المحاكاة والوقاع التمثيلى
simulation & virtual reality
وهذا رابط موقعه
http://www.worldviz.com/products/vizard/index_b.html

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

